# Other Hobbies



## ballen0351 (Oct 29, 2011)

Besides Martial Art what other hobbies do you guys have?

Im into Jeeps and offroading
Heres a few I own or have owned over the last few years:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm also a jeeper. Here are the ones I own. The first two are my jeep. 
'89 Wrangler, 383 stroker, TH350, Atlas 4-speed TC, full width D44/12 bolt axles, 5.13:1 gears, Detroit lockers, MileMarker 12K electric winch, Poison Spyder cage & stinger, 37x14 SuperSwamper IROKs, Staun internal beadlocks...
Then my '98 Dodge Ram, 408 stroker, 4.55:1 gears, front ARB, MileMarker 12K hydraulic, etc...
Then my '95 TA. Supercharged 383 LT1. 576 rear wheel HP. 
The next is my wife & guide in a during a cave dive in Tulum.Then me in the wreck of the C-58. And me in a swimthrough odd Cozumel.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 30, 2011)

I play, collect, restore and build electric guitars.  Check my album for some pix.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice YJ my first jeep was an 89 YJ im dying to get out west to hit some of the famous trails before they are closed for good.   You got it made for wheeling living out there.   I dive too just not as often as I wish to consider it a hobby I did do some a few weeks ago In mexico my wife finalaly tried and liked it so maybe ill get to go more now.Learning to Play thethe guitar is def on my bucket list.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 30, 2011)

I do like to offroad, but I haven't done it in a long time.  My first 4x4 was a 1946 Willy CJ2A, and I currently own a 2000 Jeep Cherokee.

I am a photographer, have done it as a part-time business as a wedding/event photographer, but mostly I just enjoy it.  I've sold a few magazine covers, commercial advertising, and text books.  I just sold this one last week:



I also write perl scripts to please myself, so I do some programming for fun.

And I am a bit of an audiophile; I like good music and vintage sound reproduction equipment. I collect and restore old loudspeakers on the cheap - never pay more than $20 for a pair of speakers.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Steve (Oct 30, 2011)

I enjoy writing stories. I do some fabric art, dying and batik.  Omar, sounds really cool.  My dad has been restoring old string instruments for as long as I can remember.  He is primarily interested in pre-WWII era tenor and plectrum banjos, but also like old ukuleles, banjo ukuleles, mandolins and guitars.  It's a cool hobby.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 30, 2011)

IT; Image Editing; Youtube and Various Livestreams; General Internet Use (Yes, Youtube and Livestreams Quantify having their own, seperate Category. That should speak VOLUMES);

Theres surely more, but not off the top of my head.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 30, 2011)

I read a lot, does that count? I collect shot glasses.


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2011)

When I had time I read, crochet, knitted, needlepointed....

Now I am busy.
Mostly at the moment with my kid's marching band and the incidentals.
Which led to several hundred pictures of the band, some actually good, and a growing collection of instruments we are hoping to use in a recruitment drive of sorts to get kids who could otherwise not afford it into the program. 

And i have the sneaky suspicion that this will turn into a side carrier in cleaning and restoring instruments, mainly brass....and I can't even play them 

My other hobby, gardening, is for now restricted to pots, since the soil is so poor, I need a stick of dynamite to plant a pansy...as I mentioned, I don't have the time to work it right now....


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 30, 2011)

I collect spores molds and fungus

Ok seriously... there's a page somewhere on this forum (likely Outdoors) that has my name on it. Enjoy!


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I collect spores molds and fungus
> 
> Ok seriously... there's a page somewhere on this forum (likely Outdoors) that has my name on it. Enjoy!



Come by my house.
I think I have some you have not seen yet.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2011)

granfire said:


> , and a growing collection of instruments we are hoping to use in a recruitment drive of sorts to get kids who could otherwise not afford it into the program.
> 
> ....



Thats cool we def need more things to keep kids safe and off the streets.  With all the budget cuts in school programs Im sure this will help alot of kids.  In my job I see so much waisted talent in kids that given half a chance could have done wonderful things but they were just never given the chance or didnt take it when it was present to them.


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Thats cool we def need more things to keep kids safe and off the streets.  With all the budget cuts in school programs Im sure this will help alot of kids.  In my job I see so much waisted talent in kids that given half a chance could have done wonderful things but they were just never given the chance or didnt take it when it was present to them.



Sadly, on this end you see a lot of parents who don't deserve the title:

A little girl bumming rides home - at 10PM or later, after a football game, because her mom is asleep then. 
Others telling the Band director that they won't pay the band fees (not can't, mind you) and he can't make them!


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2011)

Hobbies...hmmm....I put my B.Mus. to good use by playing bass in a classic rock cover band with my friends 

My serious hobbies are photography and hiking, preferably combined.  I'm not a particularly good hiker, but I think I'm turning in to a decent photographer. I love northern New England, esp. the White Mountains region.  I love it so much, I'm trying to position myself as a local artisan for the area, trying to get my captures of local images in to local hotels and restaurants.  A major restaurant in the region has my work on permanent display and a couple local hotels/inns have been expressing interest.  My 'dream' is to promote not just my art but the region/state as well.  I'd like to help keep our economy strong, and perhaps someday work with the state's department of tourism.

Its probably not a "typical" track for a photographer to take, but when you do what you love, it feels less like work and more like fun.  I'd like to give a shot at having fun with this for awhile.  If it doesn't work out, I may try something different.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 30, 2011)

I like playing with cars, I do a lot of photography and I play music. Martial arts takes up most of my time right now though


----------



## kegage (Oct 30, 2011)

I brew, mostly Mead. Still trying to get the Sake going, and I am going to try something on the order of a Guinness Stout in the near future. I also like to cook, and I go to an experimental culinary potluck just about every week. I occasionally do some sewing, mostly Japanese historical garb. I am working on a new complete (head to toe) Japanese armor (Do Maru, Kebiki Odoshi (full lacing), circa 1350ad). I am also starting to gather the equipment and weapons to start Cut & Thrust (similar to WMA).  Kevin


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2011)

kegage said:


> I brew, mostly Mead. Still trying to get the Sake going, and I am going to try something on the order of a Guinness Stout in the near future. I also like to cook, and I go to an experimental culinary potluck just about every week. I occasionally do some sewing, mostly Japanese historical garb. I am working on a new complete (head to toe) Japanese armor (Do Maru, Kebiki Odoshi (full lacing), circa 1350ad). I am also starting to gather the equipment and weapons to start Cut & Thrust (similar to WMA).  Kevin



Ohhhh, I am so inviting myself over for a tasting!
Cooking and brewing! I need to dust my pseudo japanese cooking off again!


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 30, 2011)

kegage said:


> I brew, mostly Mead. Still trying to get the Sake going, and I am going to try something on the order of a Guinness Stout in the near future. I also like to cook, and I go to an experimental culinary potluck just about every week. I occasionally do some sewing, mostly Japanese historical garb. I am working on a new complete (head to toe) Japanese armor (Do Maru, Kebiki Odoshi (full lacing), circa 1350ad). I am also starting to gather the equipment and weapons to start Cut & Thrust (similar to WMA).  Kevin


i love to BBQ.  I've dabbled in the competitive BBQ local circuit and BBq catering  I love it.  Nothing better then some ribs on the smoker cold beverage in your hand and good friends.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 30, 2011)

And senyojo jutsu.  Just kidding.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2011)

ummm.... other hobbies  ..... what are these other hobbies you speak of.... :idunno:


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> Hobbies...hmmm....I put my B.Mus. to good use by playing bass in a classic rock cover band with my friends
> 
> My serious hobbies are photography and hiking, preferably combined.  I'm not a particularly good hiker, but I think I'm turning in to a decent photographer. I love northern New England, esp. the White Mountains region.  I love it so much, I'm trying to position myself as a local artisan for the area, trying to get my captures of local images in to local hotels and restaurants.  A major restaurant in the region has my work on permanent display and a couple local hotels/inns have been expressing interest.  My 'dream' is to promote not just my art but the region/state as well.  I'd like to help keep our economy strong, and perhaps someday work with the state's department of tourism.
> 
> Its probably not a "typical" track for a photographer to take, but when you do what you love, it feels less like work and more like fun.  I'd like to give a shot at having fun with this for awhile.  If it doesn't work out, I may try something different.



What is a "not particularly good hiker", Carol?  Do you fall down a lot?  

I try to do some woodworking on occasion, limited because my shop is my backyard, and I have a 2 and a half year old...  I mountain bike, occasionally, more occasionally than I'd like because I have a 2 and a half year old.  I work out; fortunately the gym has a child sitting service because I have a 2 and a half year old.  I read, mostly SF&F, though far from exclusively, but not nearly as much as I might like because I have a 2 and a half year old.

Oh... and I have a two and half year old to keep me on my toes!


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> What is a "not particularly good hiker", Carol?  Do you fall down a lot?
> 
> I try to do some woodworking on occasion, limited because my shop is my backyard, and I have a 2 and a half year old...  I mountain bike, occasionally, more occasionally than I'd like because I have a 2 and a half year old.  I work out; fortunately the gym has a child sitting service because I have a 2 and a half year old.  I read, mostly SF&F, though far from exclusively, but not nearly as much as I might like because I have a 2 and a half year old.
> 
> Oh... and I have a two and half year old to keep me on my toes!




I actually do fall down a fair bit...LOL.    I'm very slow on the trail.  I've seen people march past me, summit the peak, turn around and come back while I'm still creeping my way up. I still get out there tho.   And more conditioning during the week will help a lot.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> I actually do fall down a fair bit...LOL.    I'm very slow on the trail.  I've seen people march past me, summit the peak, turn around and come back while I'm still creeping my way up. I still get out there tho.   And more conditioning during the week will help a lot.



Why would you consider this a bad thing? Slow down, and you can actually enjoy the scenery. Same thing happens to us when we're jeeping or hiking. I just figure they're missing out.


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Why would you consider this a bad thing? Slow down, and you can actually enjoy the scenery. Same thing happens to us when we're jeeping or hiking. I just figure they're missing out.



LOL, I had a heck of a time enjoying the parking lot at the beach while I waited for a tow to pull my truck out of the sand....cured me of offroading....


----------



## Omar B (Oct 30, 2011)

Steve said:


> I enjoy writing stories. I do some fabric art, dying and batik.  Omar, sounds really cool.  My dad has been restoring old string instruments for as long as I can remember.  He is primarily interested in pre-WWII era tenor and plectrum banjos, but also like old ukuleles, banjo ukuleles, mandolins and guitars.  It's a cool hobby.



Sounds great man.  My hobby started fr4om the fact that it's so hard to find a good, solid guitar that has the feel I like.  Started with me changing the pickups and neck on my first solidbody (a Jackson PS4).  After that I got into custom built Carvins then after I've become quite the gear snob.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 30, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, I had a heck of a time enjoying the parking lot at the beach while I waited for a tow to pull my truck out of the sand....cured me of offroading....



Wasted money... any offroader would have been able to tell you that the trick to sand is to let the air out of your tires. 

Also helps with traction in other situations. That's why I installed the beadlocks. And an onboard air compressor.


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Wasted money... any offroader would have been able to tell you that the trick to sand is to let the air out of your tires.
> 
> Also helps with traction in other situations. That's why I installed the beadlocks. And an onboard air compressor.



:lfao:

I shall keep that in mind for the next trip, though I doubt I will be allowed to drive! 

(FWIW, the tow cost us only 40 bucks and a dinner...I got lucky...minus of course the shredded mat and the trailer plug that got busted off...)


----------



## Buka (Oct 30, 2011)

I play Scrabble. I read a lot, I like fiction best. And movies, anything that has to do with movies. And dogs, dogs are the best.


----------



## decepticon (Oct 30, 2011)

I used to have lots of hobbies, but now I have a 13yo daughter, so trips to the mall and endless conversations about hairstyles, makeup, and who said what to whom take up much of my time 

The hobbies that I do still try to make a little time for here and there are fiber work and primitive survival skills. We used to keep sheep and I learned how to shear them, process wool, spin, weave, felt, and crochet with it. Also, as a result of a school project a couple of years ago, I got involved in learning about primitive lifestyles and have since spent a fair amount of time learning to throw atlatl, brain tan deer hides, do leather work, a little flint knapping, foraging for wild edibles, etc. My two current efforts in this area are learning to make fire with a hand drill ("rubbing two sticks together") and Cherokee finger weaving.


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Why would you consider this a bad thing? Slow down, and you can actually enjoy the scenery. Same thing happens to us when we're jeeping or hiking. I just figure they're missing out.



Its a lot harder to find people to hike with.  Many of the more "beginner" (for lack of a better word) hikers don't have the stamina I have and can't handle the distance.  My regular hiking buddies have the stamina but also have speed much of  book time. We typically only go out together when someone wants a slower day. 

As a result, I hike alone quite a bit.  Yeahyeahyeah the hiker code says you should never hike alone.   I do anyway and I like it :lol:

Had a few..um...interesting days of saving myself.  So far I've dragged myself of Mt. Osceola when a fast moving strain of strep shot my temp way up to a level that made an urgent care nurse a bit concerned.  That was probably the worst.  Next worst was spraining my ankle on the Hi-Cannon Trail, taping my ankle with duct tape (it fixes everything!) and having to limp off Cannon mountain.  Bad as that was, that still wasn't as bad as the fever with strep.  Not sure what a hiking buddy could have done differently, I still had to drag my *** back to the trailhead.  

I have a passive avalanche reflector sewn in to my parka, but should really get more for the winter.  Probably going to pick up a GPS SPOT....grumble grumble.  Atsa hefty amount of base weight for something that still has bugs, but the fancier beacons are just not in my budget.


----------



## kegage (Oct 31, 2011)

granfire said:


> Ohhhh, I am so inviting myself over for a tasting!
> Cooking and brewing! I need to dust my pseudo japanese cooking off again!




You're more than welcome. For the mead and the cooking. Depending on where you are in tornado alley it might not be that far of a trip. 

The mulled spices mead I have in secondary fermentation/ aging won't be ready until January though. 

Kevin


----------



## kegage (Oct 31, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> i love to BBQ.  I've dabbled in the competitive BBQ local circuit and BBq catering  I love it.  Nothing better then some ribs on the smoker cold beverage in your hand and good friends.



You must have seen that I am in Memphis. The above is definately one of those "It don't get better than this." things.

Kevin


----------



## Jenna (Oct 31, 2011)

I started thinking of business ideas years back and began slowly putting myself through my PPL.  I am just a few hours remaining until I gain my licence in one of these R44.  


http://www.blacktomato.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/heli.jpg

Though I have been a few hours short for really QUITE A TIME now since I can no longer afford the stupidly stupid rates  So now I just fly my ANCIENT and horribly abused Carrera 911 around town.  Well, when I say _fly_, I mean in 100yd inter-traffic-light dashes ha .


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2011)

Jenna said:


> I started thinking of business ideas years back and began slowly putting myself through my PPL.  I am just a few hours remaining until I gain my licence in one of these R44.
> 
> 
> http://www.blacktomato.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/heli.jpg
> ...



Aye, I hear ya about stupid rates.  I've been 5 classes away from a 2nd Bachelor for the same reason.  Hope you get it at some point tho!


----------



## Jenna (Oct 31, 2011)

Carol said:


> Aye, I hear ya about stupid rates.  I've been 5 classes away from a 2nd Bachelor for the same reason.  Hope you get it at some point tho!


SECOND Bachelor? Wow, you are a boffin!!:   Will this qualification Carol be in the same area or does this widen your expertise in yet another field?  Can I ask what your qualifications are specifically Carol please?


----------



## SuperFLY (Oct 31, 2011)

My main hobby would be trackriding, love it 

my track mule CBR600FV (F3 steelie)











me on bike 23 at Ron Haslam Race School earlier this year





and finally my baby, my road bike. CBR900RR 954 FireBlade






money allowing im on track every couple of weeks. its off the track now partly as its getting to winter and partly as i've taken the forks and shock off to be re-conditioned and setup ready for next season.

one of my mates races and his race owner as asked me if id be interested in racing. definitely but my plan is to do some solid training next year as i know i can go a lot faster if i iron out some of my bad habits and then sign up 

my other hobby would be playing with my car (Civic Type-R EP3). like to keep it looking normal so no silly bodykits etc.. but i like to tinker underneath. its got an LCD, uprated suspension, rollbars, brakes and a few engine bits. needs mapping but should hit around 250bhp when done. not half bad for a n/a 2.0l engine. dont think you get these in the US. closest would be the Si











so i guess overall im just a bit of a petrolhead


----------



## David43515 (Oct 31, 2011)

Back home I was always into hiking, and working with my hands ( woodworking and knifemaking). But when I cam e to Japan there was no way to haul my tools with me and no where to keep them if I had. So here I cook anything and everything, especially baking. The internet was a godsend. If I couldn`t find it at a local grocery, I learned to make it.I also read alot if I can get my hands on something in English.


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2011)

Jenna said:


> SECOND Bachelor? Wow, you are a boffin!!:   Will this qualification Carol be in the same area or does this widen your expertise in yet another field?  Can I ask what your qualifications are specifically Carol please?



Same field   All the computer science courses I took in the Continuing Ed department brought me very close to another degree.  My Bachelor's from Berklee was academically rigorous enough to supply the supporting liberal arts and general ed requirements.

I'm a telecoms engineer.  VoIP, Cisco, Linux, Security.  In the US, manufacturing of equipment for the service provider and carrier space has become such a race to the bottom.  All the remaining American manufacturers/assemblers are being bought out by larger corps that decimate the company, offshore the manufacturing to China and the testing to Vietnam, then keep a few remaining Americans around to clean up any mess.   I've been though that twice so far and I'm done.  Even though my new corporate overlords asked me to stick around after they took a hatchet to the company that employed me for 5 years, I decided to take a hike.

So, now I work for a company that makes a specialized communications system for military/law enforcement/public safety uses.  We help people finish up their day with the same amount of body parts they had when they started it.


----------



## Jenna (Nov 1, 2011)

Carol said:


> Same field   All the computer science courses I took in the Continuing Ed department brought me very close to another degree.  My Bachelor's from Berklee was academically rigorous enough to supply the supporting liberal arts and general ed requirements.
> 
> I'm a telecoms engineer.  VoIP, Cisco, Linux, Security.  In the US, manufacturing of equipment for the service provider and carrier space has become such a race to the bottom.  All the remaining American manufacturers/assemblers are being bought out by larger corps that decimate the company, offshore the manufacturing to China and the testing to Vietnam, then keep a few remaining Americans around to clean up any mess.   I've been though that twice so far and I'm done.  Even though my new corporate overlords asked me to stick around after they took a hatchet to the company that employed me for 5 years, I decided to take a hike.
> 
> So, now I work for a company that makes a specialized communications system for military/law enforcement/public safety uses.  We help people finish up their day with the same amount of body parts they had when they started it.


Though it sounds like corporate gaming with people's livelihoods is the order of the day I hope at least your "overlords" (goodness, that sounds ominous!!) realise the dedication you have to your field of endeavour!  I bet there are not so many women doing what you are doing?  Or maybe that is an old view?  Oh and can I ask you about something too please Carol?  I asked this recently and it was suggested that you would know about it... http://www.fema.gov/news/newsrelease.fema?id=55722  Does this emergency test in a few days include internet providers?


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 2, 2011)

Carol said:


> Hobbies...hmmm....I put my B.Mus. to good use by playing bass in a classic rock cover band with my friends



The more bassists the better. I knew you were a degree'd muso, but not that you were a fellow bassist. 

I've been taking my bass playing more seriously of late, having taken on a couple of students again also. I've decided to finally take up double bass and have found a very reputable classical instructor. Now I just need to get myself a good bass and a decent bow. After that, I'm off to tackle some Oscar Pettiford bass solos. 

Asides from MA and music, I'm also an old school pen and paper rpg'er (Hârn, Tekumel, C&S) with some more current rpgs thrown in. Pass the Cheetos and the Mountain Dew: 




My wife and I also enjoy the Xbox and are trembling in anticipation for Skyrim.

Asides from that, we have two large dogs (English Mastiff and a Great Dane) that require a fair amount of time. Totally worth it, though.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one waiting on pins and needles for Skyrim to release.  My favorite video game of all time is Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, followed closely by Fallout 3.   I can't wait.

I also have two big dogs.  We had a third, but had to put him down this past Summer when his cancer became too advanced.  He was a Great Dane/Boxer mix.  About 120 lbs of awesomeness and lived to the ripe old age of 14.

We have two other large mutts now, both about 8 years old.  Ajax is a great pyranese/lab mix and Apollo is a Newfoundland/lab mix.  There are other breeds in there, but these are, as best as we can tell, the dominant ones.  

I have always liked dogs, but have a particular love for the big, slobbery, lounge around on the couch breeds.  This comes out particularly strongly when I see them in a shelter.  Knowing that large breeds don't get adopted as readily, they tend to find their way home with me.


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

Steve said:


> Glad I'm not the only one waiting on pins and needles for Skyrim to release.  My favorite video game of all time is Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, followed closely by Fallout 3.   I can't wait.
> 
> I also have two big dogs.  We had a third, but had to put him down this past Summer when his cancer became too advanced.  He was a Great Dane/Boxer mix.  About 120 lbs of awesomeness and lived to the ripe old age of 14.
> 
> ...



Those aren't dogs! Those are horses!!!!


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 2, 2011)

Langenschwert said:


> The more bassists the better. I knew you were a degree'd muso, but not that you were a fellow bassist.
> 
> I've been taking my bass playing more seriously of late, having taken on a couple of students again also. I've decided to finally take up double bass and have found a very reputable classical instructor. Now I just need to get myself a good bass and a decent bow. After that, I'm off to tackle some Oscar Pettiford bass solos.
> 
> ...


Cool another one, I just started playing bass guitar about 4 months ago. Been a brass player for years. 
Just ordered all the parts to build a CMOY amp with bass boost, so I can play and not bug the neighbors.
Also into driving equipment, heavy or other wise. Making crop circles is a nice way to relax after, fixing, designing and building computer networks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been a scuba diver since about 1991 or so and even spent a short stint as an instructor, tho I've not been active for a few years.  My wife and I are going to spend a week in Bonaire to get some diving in, right after Thanksgiving.

I also do some metalwork in silver and bronze.  I've got a line of animal-inspired sterling silver pendants that I sell on Etsy.com, under the seller name flyingcranedesigns.

In addition to the pendants, I build hilts and scabbards for swords, in bronze and wood.  I don't have a lot of time for it lately, but I still try to keep my hand in it.  I've got a couple projects that have been mostly sitting there for months at a time, but I keep whittling away at them.


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 2, 2011)

Steve said:


> Glad I'm not the only one waiting on pins and needles for Skyrim to release. My favorite video game of all time is Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, followed closely by Fallout 3. I can't wait.



I'm a huge Morrowind fan. I still like to play it, as ancient as it is. The Smithsonian is after my copy. They want to put it right next to a flint axe.



> I also have two big dogs. We had a third, but had to put him down this past Summer when his cancer became too advanced. He was a Great Dane/Boxer mix. About 120 lbs of awesomeness and lived to the ripe old age of 14.



We lost our 13+ year old brindle Presa Canario last Christmas, the day after we brought the Dane puppy home. That was a miserable day. He was the finest dog I have ever known... terrifying in appearance, noble and gentle of heart, and wise in the way that only an old dog can be.

The Great Dane, in contrast, is a hellion, as Dane puppies are wont to be. We're best buds, but he drives me nuts. 



> We have two other large mutts now, both about 8 years old. Ajax is a great pyranese/lab mix and Apollo is a Newfoundland/lab mix. There are other breeds in there, but these are, as best as we can tell, the dominant ones.
> 
> I have always liked dogs, but have a particular love for the big, slobbery, lounge around on the couch breeds. This comes out particularly strongly when I see them in a shelter. Knowing that large breeds don't get adopted as readily, they tend to find their way home with me.



 You and my wife both. The Presa was a rescue. A guy down the street has two Great Pyranese. Impressive beasts. His leash is a rope about as big around as my wrist.  Now, if only the Great Dane will grow up and become a couch potato. He loves his couch, but only for about 0.6 seconds minutes at a time.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

now y'all got me wanting to play more and pick up an instrument.
I never get anything done that way!


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2011)

Langenschwert said:


> The more bassists the better. I knew you were a degree'd muso, but not that you were a fellow bassist.
> 
> I've been taking my bass playing more seriously of late, having taken on a couple of students again also. I've decided to finally take up double bass and have found a very reputable classical instructor. Now I just need to get myself a good bass and a decent bow. After that, I'm off to tackle some Oscar Pettiford bass solos.
> 
> ...




I used to be more of a guitarist, but I have since been seduced  

 My main instrument at Berklee was guitar (you have to focus on a single instrument) but I played some bass on the side.  I had an (independent of school) bass teacher for awhile, I was determined to actually be a bass player and not just a guitarist who knows the notes on the neck, if ya know what I mean.   My bass rig (Washburn, Trace Elliot) was stolen from a Boston jingle shop in the 1990s, and after that I didn't have much desire to keep it going. 

But, things change.  A friend of mine asked me to play guitar in his band....I get there to find he is playing guitar, his buddy is also playing guitar, and I'm playing guitar.  I see a Squier bass on the wall of the practice space and ask if I can play, they said sure, and I caught the bug all over again.  So, now I play an Ibanez Craigslist Deluxe   and a borrowed Hartke.  Small steps but its so good to be playing again


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 2, 2011)

Carol said:


> My main instrument at Berklee was guitar



Berklee! Nice. I was gonna pursue my Master's in jazz at North Texas but decided that one student load was more than enough. And the exchange on the US dollar wasn't favourable to Canadians going the 'States at the time. Bass is fun. It's a not a chord till the bass player decides what the root is. I knew a couple of guys that went to Berklee in the early 90's, lucky buggers.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Langenschwert (Nov 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> now y'all got me wanting to play more and pick up an instrument.
> I never get anything done that way!



No time like the present! Just remember to tell yourself it's easy! There are only 12 notes. Never start thinking "this is hard", say to yourself "it's unfamiliar". It makes a big difference on how your brain assimilates the information.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

looking at an old guitar....and WoW....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> looking at an old guitar....and WoW....



I use to play guitar and the Mandolin and I came darn close to going to Berklee in Boston....that is why today I play the Didgeridoo...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 2, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I use to play guitar and the Mandolin and I came darn close to going to Berklee in Boston....that is why today I play the Didgeridoo...



I've been listening to this recently...

[video=youtube_share;455wX991b8w]http://youtu.be/455wX991b8w[/video]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I've been listening to this recently...



Cool

I've been listening to this recently...


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 2, 2011)

Carol said:


> I used to be more of a guitarist, but I have since been seduced
> 
> My main instrument at Berklee was guitar (you have to focus on a single instrument) but I played some bass on the side. I had an (independent of school) bass teacher for awhile, I was determined to actually be a bass player and not just a guitarist who knows the notes on the neck, if ya know what I mean. My bass rig (Washburn, Trace Elliot) was stolen from a Boston jingle shop in the 1990s, and after that I didn't have much desire to keep it going.
> 
> But, things change. A friend of mine asked me to play guitar in his band....I get there to find he is playing guitar, his buddy is also playing guitar, and I'm playing guitar. I see a Squier bass on the wall of the practice space and ask if I can play, they said sure, and I caught the bug all over again. So, now I play an Ibanez Craigslist Deluxe  and a borrowed Hartke. Small steps but its so good to be playing again


Cool. Wife is the guitarist, Daughter decided to play drums. So I'll just stand in the back and pound out sumthin  Got an Ibanes P style. And one of the guys at work loaned me a Carvin kit J style to practice with at lunch, so I don't have to haul mine back and forth. TKD gear bag and a guitar and amp just don't fit in the cab of my truck well


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

Bass is sexy


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> ..that is why today I play the Didgeridoo...


 


Bill Mattocks said:


> I've been listening to this recently...




Celtic digeridoo music 




BROTHER monochrome by Sikaranista, on Flickr






BROTHER color by Sikaranista, on Flickr



http://www.brothermusic.com/


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome hobbies everyone.   I'm learning to play the bagpipes (first instrument for me) right now, so I appreciate the pictures you posted above, Carol.   I'm only a few months into the practice chanter, but I love, love, love it! 

I waste a lot of time having a blast with a few facebook games, but it's usually how I unwind after a long day. I also love to read and watch anime, etc.  I used to cross-stitch and crochet, but it's been so long that I've mostly forgotten how to do it.  I also like to draw.


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2011)

Aikikitty said:


> Awesome hobbies everyone.   I'm learning to play the bagpipes (first instrument for me) right now, so I appreciate the pictures you posted above, Carol.   I'm only a few months into the practice chanter, but I love, love, love it!
> 
> I waste a lot of time having a blast with a few facebook games, but it's usually how I unwind after a long day. I also love to read and watch anime, etc.  I used to cross-stitch and crochet, but it's been so long that I've mostly forgotten how to do it.  I also like to draw.



Best of luck!  

I photographed other bands as well, I'll be posting up the pics in a day or so.  Moar Bagpipes!!


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2011)

BROTHER Angus by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

He forgot to shave his legs....


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> He forgot to shave his legs....



Men don't shave their legs this far north


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2011)

That would make sense....


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Though it sounds like corporate gaming with people's livelihoods is the order of the day I hope at least your "overlords" (goodness, that sounds ominous!!) realise the dedication you have to your field of endeavour!  I bet there are not so many women doing what you are doing?  Or maybe that is an old view?  Oh and can I ask you about something too please Carol?  I asked this recently and it was suggested that you would know about it... http://www.fema.gov/news/newsrelease.fema?id=55722  Does this emergency test in a few days include internet providers?



The corporate overlords refers to the company I left    My current company is made up of some pretty good folks, and they think I'm a rock star 

As far as the emergency test, no it doesn't include internet providers.  The Emergency Alert System used to be called the Emergency Broadcast System, it applies to US TV/Radio only.


----------



## fangjian (Nov 3, 2011)

Besides martial arts I study Astronomy. I also hope to get into knife making.


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 3, 2011)

Carol said:


> Best of luck!
> 
> I photographed other bands as well, I'll be posting up the pics in a day or so.  Moar Bagpipes!!



Thanks Carol!  There is just something sexy about a man in a kilt.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2011)

Riding my Harley and acting in local theaters..


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 3, 2011)

Carol said:


> The corporate overlords refers to the company I left  My current company is made up of some pretty good folks, and they think I'm a rock star
> 
> As far as the emergency test, no it doesn't include internet providers. The Emergency Alert System used to be called the Emergency Broadcast System, it applies to US TV/Radio only.


Whew, I'll still be able to log into MT for the relevant news of the day


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 3, 2011)

Carol said:


> The corporate overlords refers to the company I left    My current company is made up of some pretty good folks, and they think I'm a rock star



That's just because you show up for work carrying a bass guitar...


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> That's just because you show up for work carrying a bass guitar...



Well ya know, the other Linux admin there is also a guitarist from Berklee.  I'm just trying to fit in here 

Or as I like to say, 20 percent of the R&D division is Berklee grads


----------



## Omar B (Nov 4, 2011)

Carol said:


> I used to be more of a guitarist, but I have since been seduced
> 
> My main instrument at Berklee was guitar (you have to focus on a single instrument) but I played some bass on the side.  I had an (independent of school) bass teacher for awhile, I was determined to actually be a bass player and not just a guitarist who knows the notes on the neck, if ya know what I mean.   My bass rig (Washburn, Trace Elliot) was stolen from a Boston jingle shop in the 1990s, and after that I didn't have much desire to keep it going.
> 
> But, things change.  A friend of mine asked me to play guitar in his band....I get there to find he is playing guitar, his buddy is also playing guitar, and I'm playing guitar.  I see a Squier bass on the wall of the practice space and ask if I can play, they said sure, and I caught the bug all over again.  So, now I play an Ibanez Craigslist Deluxe   and a borrowed Hartke.  Small steps but its so good to be playing again



I actually sent the tape and passed the audition to Berklee but went to a regular college instead.  Made lifelong friends up there though and was up at Berklee every couple weekends.


----------

